# Print: how to print 8x10 on 8.5 x11 paper?



## donoreo (Aug 3, 2012)

I have just never done it before, 4x6 print fine, I say 4x6 paper and we go.  I try 8x10 on 8.5 x11 paper and I get a 4x6 in the middle.  Why? I have looked at the help and it does not mention it, I have googled and I see people talking about cropping to a different size.  The concept of that just seems odd and wrong to me.  Why can I not just print out to the size I want?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 3, 2012)

In the Print Module in the left window is the Template Browser.  The 8X10 template is one of the choices.  It is probably not the one you have chosen now.  In addition to the LR templates you can also create your own.


----------



## donoreo (Aug 3, 2012)

So simple.  The template list was closed.  Still, finding that in the help would be nice!  Thanks.


----------

